# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club >  [Graphisme] Nouvelles Icônes pour le forum [En exploitation]

## Maxoo

*Voici quelques propositions d'icnes, je prcise que les petites images comme la maison de www ou les autres sont modifiables, et que l'on peut mettre ce que l'on veut.*

*Toutes les icnes ont t compresses  fond, donc leurs tailles sont infrieures ou gales aux icnes actuelles du forum.
*
Si vous avez d'autres ides, ou que vous avez un retour interssant  fournir, allez y !!

*Version arrondie avec Bordure :* /  /  /  /  /  /  /  /  /    /  /  /  /  /  /  /  /   / 

*Toutes les icnes sont dans mon espace dveloppez, dans la rubrique cration : Voir toutes les icnes et leurs poids !!
*

----------


## Maxoo

*Les administrateurs ont t clair :
c'est un forum de proposition, alors le premier qui fait driver le topic en sondage et/ou prise de pouvoir contre les administrateurs du forum sera sverement puni !!*

Moi le premier si je me laisse emporter !!  ::aie::   ::aie:: 

L'aide des modrateurs est la bienvenue pour m'aider  garder ce topic sur le bon chemin.

----------


## mphistopheles

je prfer les ronds avec bordure, mais je trouve le rouge du rsolu barr un peu flashant et je prfererais un "check vert plutot que bleu. (t'est pas un admin hein? ::aie::  )

sinon, rien  dire de plus la dernire fois. ::mrgreen::

----------


## Auteur

bonjour,

j'ai une prfrence pour les bouton ronds sans bordure. Mais est-ce une impression o les textes "Ajouter une rponse", "rsolu", et "nouvelle discussion" ont une ombre ??

----------


## Maxoo

> j'ai une prfrence pour les bouton ronds sans bordure. Mais est-ce une impression o les textes "Ajouter une rponse", "rsolu", et "nouvelle discussion" ont une ombre ??


Ils ont bien une ombre, c'est fait exprs et c'tait demand par certains administrateurs, car ce sont des boutons d'actions, donc plus importants.

*mphistopheles* > Voila j'ai fais des modifs, et tu peux voir ce que ca rend.

----------


## mphistopheles

je trouve a parfait.

c'est d'autemps plus marquant pour le barr, qui est nettement plus regardable.

encore bravo  ::hola::   ::bravo::   ::applo::

----------


## Theocourant

Salut,

Je prfre les boutons ronds avec bordure.




> je prfer les ronds avec bordure, mais je trouve le rouge du rsolu barr un peu flashant et je prfererais un "check vert plutot que bleu. (t'est pas un admin hein? )
> 
> sinon, rien  dire de plus la dernire fois.


Personnellement je trouve le rouge trs bien par contre le "check" vert n'est pas assez marqu (flashant), il se mlange au bleu du fond du bouton.

Beau travail

Tho

----------


## Franck.H

Rien  redire (sauf pour le check vert qui, c'est vrai,  ce mlange un peu trop avec le son arriere plan)  ::king::

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

Ma prfrence va pour la version arrondie avec bordure, et pour le bouton rsolu, le bleu est mieux

----------


## Oluha

Moi je prfre arrondi avec ou sans bordure, peu importe. Pour le rsolu je prfre la version bleue. Sinon rien de plus  redire  :;):

----------


## Anomaly

Ce qui me fait bizarre c'est le fait que certains textes ont une bordure et pas d'autres. Pourquoi ne pas faire uniforme ? Pourquoi MP ou Citer seraient "moins important" ?

----------


## mphistopheles

> Rien  redire (sauf pour le check vert qui, c'est vrai,  ce mlange un peu trop avec le son arriere plan)


bon, ben un vert plus flashi alors ?

----------


## Theocourant

> bon, ben un vert plus flashi alors ?


C'est ce que j'ai dit

----------


## Maxoo

> Ce qui me fait bizarre c'est le fait que certains textes ont une *bordure* et pas d'autres. Pourquoi ne pas faire uniforme ? Pourquoi MP ou Citer seraient "moins important" ?


c'est plus un ombrage, et pas une bordure, enfin ce que j'en dis  ::): 

Aprs c'tait un souhait de Marc Lussac et d'autres personnes que je ne me rappelle plus sur l'ancien topic.

Sans l'ombrage ca fait trs fade, et Ajouter une rponse, ou Nouvelle discussion c'est plus important que afficher la page www ...

Mais aprs peut etre que Citer et Editer devrait avoir un ombrage, car un peu plus important ...

Je vais voir ce que je peux faire.

----------


## Marc Lussac

Moi j'ai rien demand encore  ::mouarf::

----------


## Anomaly

> c'est plus un ombrage, et pas une bordure, enfin ce que j'en dis


 Oui, un ombrage du texte  :;): 




> Sans l'ombrage ca fait trs fade


 Je suis tout  fait d'accord. Moi j'aime beaucoup l'ombrage, mais j'aimerais en fait qu'il soit gnralis  tous les boutons. Est-ce que tu pourrais faire une nouvelle version de ta premire suite avec l'ombrage partout, s'il te plat ?

----------


## Maxoo

Voila, j'ai fais des modifs !!

*Anomaly* > mission accompli j'ai ajout de l'ombrage aux autres icnes, et je l'ai fait pour toutes les versions tant que j'tais lanc, dis moi si ca te plait mieux maintenant ??

*Theocourant* et *mphistopheles* > j'arrive pas  trouver un vert plus vert qui est mieux que l'ancien, alors je vous ai fait une version en noir !! ca pte pas mal et je trouve ca bien !! et vous ?

Si vous avez par la suite des changements de couleur, genre pour le vert, donnez moi direct un #RVB que je puisse l'appliquer direct. Comme a si vous avez de bonne ide c'est pas perdu !!

----------


## mphistopheles

en effet, a fait bien, mais on pert de la symbolique...

et si tu encadrais le vert par du noir?  ::aie::   (l, tu vas me frapper, je le sens)

----------


## Anomaly

Ben Maxoo a me plat beaucoup  ::bravo:: 

Pourrais-tu prvoir un bouton Dlestage et Retirer Dlestage ? Il est prvu d'en mettre un  ct du bouton Rsolu comme sur l'ancien forum.  ::):

----------


## Marc Lussac

Moi sur la nouvelle version je n'ai rien contre, sauf que je trouve que pour les boutons "ajouter une reponse" et "nouvelle discussion", le motif propos est beaucoup moins joli, et moins parlant que l'original actuellement en production

Ca serais psosible d'esprer une version alternative (une version en plus, pas en remplacement) ? pour qu'on puisse comparer ?

----------


## Anomaly

> Moi sur la nouvelle version je n'ai rien contre, sauf que je trouve que pour les boutons "ajouter une reponse" et "nouvelle discussion", le motif propos est beaucoup moins joli, et moins parlant que l'original actuellement en production


+1, je suis aussi tout  fait d'accord avec a. Si tu pouvais rcuprer le graphique du bouton actuel pour Ajouter une Rponse et Nouvelle discussion, je pense qu'on tomberait dans l'idal.  ::):

----------


## Maxoo

*mphistopheles* > l'encadrement noir ca va pas, ca fait trop grossier aprs ... dsol  ::): 

*Anomaly* et *Marc Lussac* > Je suis d'accord avec vous ca serait bien de faire des petites images diffrentes !! Je vais essayer de reprendre celles qui sont dja sur Rpondre et Nouveau, et de les coller dessus, on va voir ce que ca va faire. Sinon si vous en trouvez d'autres qui sont libre de droit, je peux aussi les coller dessus  ::): 

Je vais mettre une petite poubelle pour dlestage.

EDIT : je viens de voir que le forum recele dja pas mal de jolies petites images qu'on peut prendre et donc tout les icones ressembleront beaucoup plus au nouveau forum.

P.S : je peux avoir un lien vers un topic ferm ou vers l'icones ferm, parce que je l'ai oubli celui la aussi !!

----------


## Marc Lussac

Attention, cetaines des icones que tu as sont meilleure que celle du forum, il y  que le cas que j'ai cit  revoir

Si tu fais donc de nouveaux boutons, ne change pas ceux existants, mais propose de nouvelles versions en plus des versions existantes, pour qu'on puisse comparer et faire un choix

 ::merci::

----------


## Anomaly

> P.S : je peux avoir un lien vers un topic ferm ou vers l'icones ferm, parce que je l'ai oubli celui la aussi !!


Tiens

Bon courage.  ::):

----------


## Maxoo

> Attention, cetaines des icones que tu as sont meilleure que celle du forum, il y  que le cas que j'ai cit  revoir
> 
> Si tu fais donc de nouveaux boutons, ne change pas ceux existants, mais propose de nouvelles versions en plus des versions existantes, pour qu'on puisse comparer et faire un choix


je gardes toutes mes versions, t'inquiete !!  :;):  
D'ailleurs comme j'ai de moins en moins de place pour mettre toutes les icones, je vais peut etre devoir vous donner un lien pour voir toutes les versions !!

Enfin on verra  ::):  Je m'y mets ce soir, d'ici l tenez bon !!

----------


## Maxoo

*Nouvelle Version, plus prs de l'actuel forum :*
 ::arrow::  Voir le premier message dit.

*Je pense que vous serez d'accord : C'est beaucoup mieux et plus prs de l'actuel forum.*

J'ai donc comme tait demand : vir tout les icones de phpBB et remplacer tout ceux la par des icones de ma cration ou pris sur l'actuel forum.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Anomaly* et *Marc Lussac*, j'ai bien rpondu a votre attente en faisant une nouvelle version plus percutante et qui vous permettra de faire une dcision ??

P.S : perso je prfere ceux la, ca fait moins phpBB ...

Il faut aussi remarquer que les nouvelles icnes ont t mieux finies genre avec des recadrements des icones pour mieux convenir aux diffrentes tailles du texte... et donc les autres pourraient aussi tre refaites aussi parfaitement ... pas de problme !!

Donc bon visionnage  ::):

----------


## mphistopheles

perso, j'aime pas le Tshirt violet de l'icone msn  ::mrgreen::   ::aie::  

non, plus serieusement, c'est parfait sauf le "nouvelle discution" et "ajouter une reponse" o on reconnais moins la plume qu'avec la version actuelle.

encore bravo  ::bravo::

----------


## Marc Lussac

Ca me parais bien  ::):

----------


## Maxoo

> non, plus serieusement, c'est parfait sauf le "nouvelle discution" o on reconnais moins la plume qu'avec la version actuelle.


bah c'est la meme pour ajouter une reponse, et la tu la bien aime ?? 

hh ...  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## Anomaly

C'est vraiment du beau travail  ::bravo::   ::applo::   ::ave:: 

Ceci dit, je pense comme mphistopheles : la plume de la version d'origine d'ajouter une rponse est un peu plus belle que les plumes de tes boutons Ajouter une rponse et Nouvelle discussion.  ::oops:: 

Enfin, je prfre le Rsolu avec la coche en bleu.  ::):

----------


## Marc Lussac

+1

----------


## ggnore

J'aime pas ce violet ni mme le personnage violet. Le bouton mp actuel est vraiment moche, donc c'est mieux, mais c'est pas encore toptop je trouve.

Une petite enveloppe  vers un ptit bonhomme a le ferait, non ?

les mp sur google 

Courage et merci, maxoo !

----------


## xavlours

L j'avoue que je ne saurais pas trop dire comment amliorer, mais les dernires icnes sont gniales.

Bravo et Merci (d'avance).

----------


## mphistopheles

> bah c'est la meme pour ajouter une reponse, et la tu la bien aime ?? 
> 
> hh ...


j'avais pas regard avnat, c'est vallable pour les deux.

----------


## Maxoo

J'ai pas trop internet en ce moment, donc c'est normal de pas avoir trop de feedback, mais j'ai trouv une autre image belle de plume, je vais voir ce que je peux en faire, et aussi je vais voir ce que je peux faire de l'image d'enveloppe.

Je vous fait a !!

----------


## Maxoo

*Voila mes dernires modifs ...*

Ici : http://maxime-pasquier.developpez.co...p#menu_contenu

*Si vous avez des remarques ? allez y ...
Pour ce qu'il est de l'enveloppe, j'ai trouv qu'elle tait mieux sans bonhomme.
Si vous voulez que je rajoute un bonhomme, dites moi lequel ...*

----------


## mphistopheles

bravo  ::bravo::  ::king::   ::ccool::   ::applo::  

c'est parfait, tu est un maitre  ::hola::   ::ave::

----------


## Maxoo

> bravo    
> 
> c'est parfait, tu est un maitre


J'en dduis que la plume est mieux  ::):

----------


## mphistopheles

quel sens de la logique ::mrgreen::  

c'est aussi pour le msn.

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

Les dernires version sont superbes  :8O:  

Bravo  ::bravo::  

HS : Tu es graphiste ou quelque chose comme ca, ou tu es juste bon ?

----------


## ggnore

::vomi::  

oups pardon j'ai laiss parl mon coeur.

Que vient faire cette immonde tche de violet dans ton ensemble si harmonieux d'icones ?

----------


## Franck.H

Avec la plume c'est largement mieux, l'enveloppe aussi, je prfre !
Impec ... change plus rien  ::king::

----------


## mphistopheles

> oups pardon j'ai laiss parl mon coeur.
> 
> Que vient faire cette immonde tche de violet dans ton ensemble si harmonieux d'icones ?


c'est l'ancienne icone, on la verra plus t'inqute pas  ::D:

----------


## Maxoo

> c'est l'ancienne icone, on la verra plus t'inqute pas


Merci d'avoir expliqu !!

Si vous avez d'autres choses  faire changer ... je suis la.

----------


## Maxoo

Voila, j'ai tout remis sur la page qui comprenant toutes les versions :

http://maxime-pasquier.developpez.co...p#menu_contenu

Je pense qu'on a rien oubli. Y a d'autres trucs  refaire ? d'autre boutons pour le futur ??

----------


## mphistopheles

j'ai trouv une icone qui te manque ::aie::   (lorsqu'on rpond  des messages privs)

Transfert (avec l'azfreux bonhomme violet)

----------


## Maxoo

Voila la bte ...

*Nouvelle Version, plus forum :* /  / 

*J'ai fait a pour les derniers icones qu'il manquait.

Tout les autres sont encore disponible ici :* 
http://maxime-pasquier.developpez.co...s-du-forum.php

----------


## Theocourant

> Voila la bte ...


Salut,

J'aime bien celui-l car la flche de transfert ressort mieux que les autres... mais bon c'est du dtail sachant qu'il y a crit "Transfert" ...

Encore brvao pour le super boulot que tu fais

Tho

----------


## mphistopheles

je prfere le vert.

encore bravo !

----------


## Skyounet

Bon et les admins il en pensent quoi?
Parce que nous on a beau dire qu'on adore, qu'elles sont trop belles et tout, ca fait pas avancer le schmilblick.

----------


## Theocourant

> Bon et les admins il en pensent quoi?
> Parce que nous on a beau dire qu'on adore, qu'elles sont trop belles et tout, ca fait pas avancer le schmilblick.


Je pense qu'il ont pas mal de choses  faire  ct pour s'occuper immdiatement de l'aspect graphique des boutons.

Mais il est  noter que Marc Lussac et Anomaly est venus plusieurs fois donner leur avis.

Tho

----------


## Marc Lussac

J'attends qu'un admin mette ca sur le forum test pour voir ce que ca donne en live

----------


## Maxoo

> J'attends qu'un admin mette ca sur le forum test pour voir ce que ca donne en live


Merci, si vous avez besoin de retouche, n'hsitez pas.
Pour d'autres icnes aussi.

----------


## Maxoo

euh ... je viens de trouver celle la aussi ... grrr !!!

Je vais la refaire comme les autres, mais je mets quoi comme images. la meme lettre que MP ??

----------


## Theocourant

> euh ... je viens de trouver celle la aussi ... grrr !!!
> 
> Je vais la refaire comme les autres, mais je mets quoi comme images. la meme lettre que MP ??


Salut,

La mme lettre que MP devrait convenir mais avec le crayon (ou la plume).

En tout cas c'est du super boulot.

Tho

----------


## Maxoo

*Nouvelle Version, plus forum :*
 /  / 

Alors voici les dernier icone qui restait  faire.
J'ai mis E-mail et Courriel parce que en franais on devrait plutot dire Courriel.

Et la lettre est dans un sens ou dans l'autre.

*Pour revoir Tout les icones, ainsi que les diffrentes versions :
http://maxime-pasquier.developpez.co...s-du-forum.php*

----------


## xavlours

Ca commence  me tarder que tes icnes soient mises sur le forum.
Ca sera une rcompense  la hauteur du travail que tu as d fournir, plus que les  ::bravo::  auxquels tu dois tre habitu.

----------


## nebule

> Ca commence  me tarder que tes icnes soient mises sur le forum.
> Ca sera une rcompense  la hauteur du travail que tu as d fournir, plus que les  auxquels tu dois tre habitu.



+1, bravo pour tout ce boulot  ::):

----------


## Marc Lussac

Anomaly viens d'installer les nouveaux boutons

Un grand merci  Maxoo  ::bravo::

----------


## Anomaly

Pour mettre  jour, vous pouvez faire Ctrl-F5 dans un MP, dans un index de forum, et dans un sujet avec le smiley . Ou, plus simplement, vider votre cache.  ::aie:: 

En tout cas c'est,  mes yeux, magnifique ; bravo Maxoo !  ::ave:: 

J'en ai profit pour ajouter le bouton Dlestage  ct de Rsolu.  ::):

----------


## Sunchaser

::bravo::  
Bravo Maxoo... :;):

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

Merci les admins  :;):  

Et gnial Maxoo  ::D:

----------


## BizuR

Superbe les boutons ... merci a toi Maxoo , et merci aux admins galement  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Yoshidu62

Bravo maxoo et merci les admins, les boutons sont vraiment plus jolis, je suis arriv sur le forum et a m'a tout de suite taper dans l'oeil, bravo bravo  ::king::

----------


## titoumimi

::hola::  maxoo et ano  ::hola::

----------


## Theocourant

Merci Maxoo et encore bravo

+

Tho

----------


## Maxoo

Oulah que de merci et de bravo, je ne sais pas si je mrite autant, restons modeste.
(oh et puis, si allez !!)

Bon j'ai cliqu pour ma premire fois sur le nouveau bouton rsolu, j'en suis tout retourn !!  :;):  

Merci *Anomaly* et *Marc Lussac*, a *ggnore* qui m'a conseill de reposter une deuxime fois ici,  tous les admins, modos qui y sont pour quelques choses, et  tous les membres de ce post qui m'ont aid.

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

> Bravo maxoo et merci les admins, les boutons sont vraiment plus jolis, je suis arriv sur le forum et a m'a tout de suite taper dans l'oeil, bravo bravo


+1

Quand j'ai post ce matin, j'ai cliqu sur le bouton cit et a m'a tap dans l'oeil  ::aie::  je me suis dit 


> Ca y est... a donne bien... le style graphique est vraiment beau... faut que j'aille le fliciter...


Alors Flicitations... du bon travail.

----------


## le y@m's

Je crois que tout a dj t dit mais bon, un grand  ::bravo::  plus que mrit  :;):  ::hola::

----------


## Oluha

Super ces nouvelles icones !
Par contre c'est normal que le bouton WWW n'ait pas t chang ?  ::roll::

----------


## Fiquet

Si il a bien t chang, pense  bien actualiser ou vider ton cache  :;):

----------


## Oluha

au oui autant pour moi, c'tait le seul qui tait rest en cache  ::oops::

----------


## gorgonite

> au oui autant pour moi, c'tait le seul qui tait rest en cache



ah les femmes...  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::  

(pas taper  ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie::   mais c'tait trop tentant)

----------


## Oluha

> ah les femmes...       
> 
> (pas taper     mais c'tait trop tentant)


 ::kill::   ::sm::   ::fessee::   ::pan::   ::zekill::   ::scarymov::

----------


## gorgonite

> 



j'en attendais pas moins...  ::love:: 


 ::merci::

----------


## nebule

Bon ca ne sera que redite mais effectivement, ca m'a aussi tap dans l'oeil ce changement  ::wow::  

Bravo bravo!

Marie.

----------


## doudoustephane

Moi aussi je les trouve mieux que les precedents, 
bon changement +1

----------


## Franck.H

Impec ! Ca donne un ptit coup de neuf sur le forum .. super  ::lahola::

----------


## ggnore

bravo maxoo, trs beau boulot !

----------

